# Eheim 2215 on a 20 gal



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i was wondering if the eheim 2215 was too big of a fillter for a 20 gal, i curently have a 2213 on it but am not satisfiyed with the flow rate it flows 116 gph the 2215 165 gph, will this work fine are be to much?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm surprised you aren't happy with the flow rate of the 2213 on a 20 gallon. Were you disappointed from the beginning, or is it perhaps starting to clog and getting a slower rate?

I supposed the 2215 would be fine on a 20 gallon, but you're probably going to have some pretty turbulent water.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have been using a 2215 on a 15gallon for about a week now. I leave one of the output quick connects about 3/4 open to slow down the flow a bit. This flow is a bit high to me but I will also be putting an inline CO2 reactor and possibly inline heater so that should slow things down a good bit


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Dennis, you haven't had a problem with throttling the flow back like that? I've always heard that it's really hard on the motor to do that with the Eheim Classics, but maybe that was incorrect too. :???:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm also surprised that you do not find the 2213 to have enough flow. I have one on my 20G long and was wishing that I could control the flow rate. I personally would not go up to a 2215, but that's just me.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

its on my 20 long, well i also want to use an inline heater and CO2 difuser on it, the 2213 isent up to that task


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

also i should add its been on the tank for the whole life of the tank, about 8 months, add has slowed down, but cleanings and changing the media dose not seem to help


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

fishdude1984 said:


> also i should add its been on the tank for the whole life of the tank, about 8 months, add has slowed down, but cleanings and changing the media dose not seem to help


I had my 2217 slow down like that once, and it still did it after a cleaning. I finally found that the little elbow at the bottom had some gunk in it that I missed. As soon as I cleaned that out it was back to full flow again.
I don't know if that's the case with yours, but it can be a trouble spot.


----------

